# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  subtitles in your dreams?

## Chasing Quètzalcoatl

recently i had a dream in which i was having a conversation in spanish and there were english subtitles floating in the air. i actually became lucid because of this (obvious dreamsign). anyone else had this experience? feedback appreciated.

----------


## italianmonkey

me right this morning
i was trying to dream in english, and so i got english subtitles to english sound.

( i watched animes with french subtitles yesterday, but usually i watch them with english subs - my mothertongue is italian)

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Bwaaahaha! That's hilarious.

----------


## italianmonkey

but that helps. spoken english is much more harder :p

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

I had something similar to this except I had  menus pop up as I was using my pc from within the dream

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I had something similar to this except I had  menus pop up as I was using my pc from within the dream



Haaahahaha!!!  ::lol::

----------


## CrimsonWolf

I've had something similiar where I felt like I was in a Video Game and I couldn't hear anyone talking; but I did have a box of text showing what they said  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I've had text floating in the air in dream a few times but I couldn't remember what it said when I woke up.

Wouldn't it be great if sub titles were in effect in waking life? Then we could actually see when people are making fun of us in a foreign language. I know I'm not the only paranoid one who's heard people talking and laughing in a different language only to think they were probably making fun of me. 

... or am I?

----------


## Jansch

> Wouldn't it be great if sub titles were in effect in waking life? Then we could actually see when people are making fun of us in a foreign language.



Try putting a Babelfish into your eye instead of your ear.

----------


## Mimph

That happened to me.

Well, I was having a nightmare, of me facing this gruesome zombie. He looked pure chalk pale, and his mouth was blood red. I can even smell the rotten corpses, and can feel the warmth of this creature breath on my cheeks. He grabbed me by the neck, at which point, I felt my adrenaline rush actrually kicking in. In which case, I managed to get out of the zombie's grip, drawn out a revolver at will and aimed. I said "Say your last words", then the creature talked in a language in which I did not understood. I said to myself "Subtitles", and I see the english language underneathe the Zombie.

It was kinda funny having subtitles. But I killed this Zombie like hell would punish a sinner. I told this to my friend, and he said I have conquered a fear of mines, which was kinda awesome. I really noticed the difference, I'm not scared to monsters any more! WOOHOO!

----------


## Luminous

Haha! I had a similar dream years ago. I was at school, and everyone spoke Norwegian (as usual) but I could see Norwegian subtitles at the bottom of my field of view.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I wanna experience that, since whenever I'm talking in Spanish [I'm in my second year of learning] no subtitles pop up. It'd be so cool if that happened at least once. I may have once in a game-like dream, but I can't really think of one if I did.

----------


## Cut

The first record in my dream journal tells of a dream where I heard the word "beast" yelled in my mind, and it appeared in subtitle format.

----------


## MisterHyde

Oh, that sounds awesome!  I'm going to have to see what I can do about making this happen!  I found a way to lucid at will, so I am going to try this when I go to bed in an hour or so.

----------

